# VG Hero Tourney Match 15 of 32: Commander Shepard vs. The Nameless One



## Mael (Mar 21, 2013)

*COMMANDER SHEPARD*

Commander Shepard is the central protagonist of the Mass Effect series and perhaps the greatest hero the galaxy had known at the time of the Reapers.  Despite fate being as amorphous as gelatin, Shepard led the crew of the Normandy with guile and grit to overcome the threat that Cerberus and the Reapers posed.  He is skilled with a plethora of weapons, close combat techniques, machinery, and biotics that always sees him leading from the front and never backing down from a threat.

VS.

*THE NAMELESS ONE*



> "You are nameless. You awoke on a slab in the Mortuary in Sigil, covered in scars and tattoos, your memory gone. Who has done this to you, and why? You don't know... yet. But you're going to find out."



The being now known only as The Nameless One is one of the closest things the multiverse has to a true immortal. Precisely how long he has lived or how many reincarnations he has had is unknown, but judging from some of the contacts he has made (Lum the Mad, among others) he is probably at least several thousand years old, and a former "incarnation" notes that he has died several thousand times.  He is the protagonist of Planescape: Torment and throughout the lives always fought to find his purpose.​


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2013)

I wish I had played Planetscape by now, but I haven't yet. 

So........I'll go with Shep


----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2013)

This would be easier if the characters had some more slightly canon to them.

Then again if we go by the default of Shepard, then he is a motherfucking bastard and a scumbag so you should probably vote for the Nameless One.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2013)

TNO! :33

Planescape


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

And we have a tie.

Tiebreaker round is as such:
Commander Shepard/Bill Rizer vs. Duke Nukem/The Nameless One.


----------

